# Greetings from Ohio!!!



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

Welcome to the HF. 
I'm from Ohio, too... my 4H took in a horse that was one of many to be shut up and left in a barn around here. 

Have fun.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

that is a beatiful name, welcome and best of luck and great fun with your mare,


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome. Kudos to you for getting a rescue!! ( I have a few myself)


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome! have fun posting!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

That great about Sandie getting a home. welcome and enjoy the ride, ma'am


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------

